# QPST or EPST with Thundershed



## Gimmeitorilltell (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm a noobie at flashing roms and I don't like to reload everything back onto my phone. Before I flashed the Thundershed 1.6 rom, I was able to dial "##7764726" and enter my spc code. This allowed me to toggle my radio and to enter my phone information manually. I am with page plus cellular and this is the reason I need manual programming. When I flashed to Thundershed, I didn't have all of my info programmed into the phone, therefore I do not get data and my old phone number is showing up as my current one. Does anyone know how I can get in this mode again or if there is another way to do this? I have tried *#*#4636#*#* and every other combination to get in this mode. I really don't want to flash back to the stock rom to fix this issue, I'd rather be able to solve it another way. I have the correct APN's, that is not the issue. I have to correct my "MIN" & phone number to get data working. If you need any more info, please ask, I'm still new at this and not exactly sure of all the info I need to state.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Try installing the epst apk.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Download and install HTC Diag drivers for Windows from Mecha Centre (sites.google.com/site/mechacentre/extras) and Google how to put a Sense ROM into diag mode, it's some number entered into the dialer. But then you can use your Thunderbolt with QPST.


----------



## Gimmeitorilltell (Jul 7, 2012)

I have installed two epst.apk files and still cannot acces epst. Jimmyco, I have all the drivers needed and have been into diag mode with qpst & cdma previously. I appreciate the input here but Thundershed in a "non" sense based rom, to my knowledge, therefore leaving the ##program mode useless in some ways. I found a fix, not what I wanted but it will do just fine. I still have to hook my phone up to the computer where I didn't have to with a sense rom. I'm happy with thundershed and thankful for the download, don't get me wrong here. I just liked to be able to easily go into my phone. Enuff about this. My solution was to download Gscript Lite and signed_diagscripts,zip <- placed this on my sd card and added the script to toggle on/off diag mode. Works great.. Thanks for your responses and to hydrosity for the original thread from xda.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

No worries, QPST is a PITA (lol) to set up with a family of phones much less a single one... Glad you got it figured out.


----------

